
Technologies for Non-Programmers - zdw
https://ambrevar.xyz/tech-non-programmers/index.html
======
mdorazio
What? Is this actually serious? You want non-programmers to use git and
emacs?! This is so out of touch with reality it's funny. Here's an actual list
of equivalent things for _real_ non-programmers:

Version control: Dropbox

Filesystem: Who cares? This has zero relevance to a non-programmer.

Cryptography: SFTP with the friendly client of your choice for file transfers.
SSH _in a GUI_ like iTerm 2 if you're getting advanced and need remote secure
control

Text Editor: Sublime

OS: Mac

Shell: Get a cheat sheet for Terminal

Anonymous Browsing: Firefox + uBlock Origin + Privacy badger + maybe Ghostery

Private Communication: Signal

Programming: Python

